# Speed ferries



## 92986 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone taken a 544 on Speed Ferries? :?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi - there may be people who did it before they changed the criteria for travelling with them. Previously it was 2.3 or 2.2m but they restricted it to 2m - correspondence with them has confirmed that the problem is due to a bend in the loading I believe. It slows down people getting off the ferry so they have stopped it.

Carol


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

As discussed on previous posts Speedferries can be flexible on the van width during the winter and other not so busy times. The problem is not with the dog leg ramp (this is not really a problem for a 2.3m van) but that the extra width restricts the number of vehicles that they can carry. In my experience Speedferries are a good company to deal with so give them a call and ask they can only say no.


----------

